# Need Suggestions for In-Ear Phones between 1k-5k.



## ajayritik (Feb 24, 2015)

My current earphones Brainwavz M1 has gone bad and hence I'm looking for a new pair of In-Ear Phones.
Will be primarily used to listen to Hindi and other regional movie songs. 
Focus is primarily on good bass.

Kindly share your suggestions.

- - - Updated - - -

Guys anyone?


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 6, 2015)

So guys there is nobody in this forum who can help me with this query?


----------



## $hadow (Mar 6, 2015)

You got a vast budget. it would be better if you make it in a certain range. Like 3k or 4k. 1 to 5k is a big option fledged budget.


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 11, 2015)

Between 3k-4k.
Emphasis is more on Bass.


----------



## $hadow (Mar 12, 2015)

You can go for Samson sr950.


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 12, 2015)

$hadow said:


> You can go for Samson sr950.



That's over the Head Earphones. I Was looking for In-Ear Phones.


----------



## High-Fidelity (Mar 12, 2015)

VSonic VSD3


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 12, 2015)

How about this one?
*Sennheiser CX 300 II Precision*


----------



## hitesh (Mar 12, 2015)

High-Fidelity said:


> VSonic VSD3



This ^

Personally though, I would chose VSD3S over VSD3, but that's just preference


----------



## ratul (Mar 12, 2015)

OP has a budget till 4k, so why VSD3/S instead of VSD5? It's so much better than VSD3/S.
I'd suggest either VSD5 if you want massive soundstage, more of a neutral sound (but bass is really good, punchy and clean when song demands it) and excellent detail retrieval but mediocre build quality.
Or Ostry KC06A for more of a GR07 like sound with really good build quality.


----------



## hitesh (Mar 12, 2015)

ratul said:


> OP has a budget till 4k, so why VSD3/S instead of VSD5? It's so much better than VSD3/S.
> I'd suggest either VSD5 if you want massive soundstage, more of a neutral sound (but bass is really good, punchy and clean when song demands it) and excellent detail retrieval but mediocre build quality.
> Or Ostry KC06/A for more of a GR07 like sound with really good build quality.



lol I'll be honest I completely forgot about VSD5.
Yeah OP go with VSD5 or better GR07


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 12, 2015)

Now this is getting interesting!


----------



## $hadow (Mar 13, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> That's over the Head Earphones. I Was looking for In-Ear Phones.



Oh so sorry. You can go for VsD3 or my favorite cx 300. Also you can consider T-peos.


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 16, 2015)

So these are my options then:
*1.VSonic VSD3
2.Sennheiser CX 300 II Precision
3. VSD3S over VSD3
4. VSD5 
5. Ostry KC06A
6.GR07
*
Guys as discussed emphasis is more on Bass and build quality.
kindly suggest which to go for from the above list.


----------



## $hadow (Mar 16, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> So these are my options then:
> *1.VSonic VSD3
> 2.Sennheiser CX 300 II Precision
> 3. VSD3S over VSD3
> ...



*VSD3S over VSD3* this is what I suggest you should go for.


----------



## hitesh (Mar 16, 2015)

Don't go for CX300, SQ is really not that great. 

GR07 is the best choice here, but it crosses your budget

VSD5 is better than VSD3S/VSD3 and it fits your budget. I'd suggest you go for this

Buy from here - Vsonic VSD5 - Lend Me UR ears


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 16, 2015)

$hadow said:


> *VSD3S over VSD3* this is what I suggest you should go for.





hitesh said:


> Don't go for CX300, SQ is really not that great.
> 
> GR07 is the best choice here, but it crosses your budget
> 
> ...



I think I read somewhere that VSD3 is better than VSD5 when it comes to Bass, I guess that's what shadow is suggesting as well.
How about the build quality I think one of these doesn't have good build quality.


----------



## hitesh (Mar 16, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> I think I read somewhere that VSD3 is better than VSD5 when it comes to Bass, I guess that's what shadow is suggesting as well.



That might be true, but overall VSD5 is an upgrade


----------



## $hadow (Mar 17, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> I think I read somewhere that VSD3 is better than VSD5 when it comes to Bass, I guess that's what shadow is suggesting as well.
> How about the build quality I think one of these doesn't have good build quality.



if you treat the thing with care it will be going to go with you forever. The build quality is good but not the best out there.


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 17, 2015)

Guys please help me select the right IEM by selecting one of the options from the Poll.


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 23, 2015)

Guys will appreciate your efforts if you can help me decide by putting in the votes.
Best IEM for great Bass.


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 25, 2015)

bhai log please vote and help me decide?


----------



## hitesh (Mar 25, 2015)

There is no need to depend on vote. We have already given our suggestions.

Quick rundown-

CX 300 - Bad option; avoid
GR07 - Leave it; out of budget
Ostry - Good option
VSD3/VSD3S - Good option
VSD5 - Best option; better than vsd3 and ostry and in budget too


----------



## sandynator (Mar 27, 2015)

Apart from the above mentioned do check
Havi b3 pro1

Fidue A71 (best suited imo) or the lower end fidue A63.


----------



## $hadow (Mar 27, 2015)

sandynator said:


> Apart from the above mentioned do check
> Havi b3 pro1
> 
> Fidue A71 (best suited imo) or the lower end fidue A63.



Have you tried A71 or A63?


----------



## sandynator (Mar 28, 2015)

No.
I just mentioned two more deserving IEMs. 

FIDUE A71 with Dual Dynamic Drivers will be good at *Bass*[requirement of OP] as well as other frequencies.


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 29, 2015)

How much would GR07 Bass edition cost and any links?


----------



## sandynator (Mar 29, 2015)

Around 130 USD
GR07 Bass - Lend Me UR ears


----------



## $hadow (Mar 29, 2015)

sandynator said:


> No.
> I just mentioned two more deserving IEMs.
> 
> FIDUE A71 with Dual Dynamic Drivers will be good at *Bass*[requirement of OP] as well as other frequencies.
> ...



Audio gear many time just go unnoticed. But if you do some research you will surely check out many other great gears.


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 29, 2015)

Looks like I will go for VSD3.
Now need to check from where I need to get them


----------



## High-Fidelity (Mar 29, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> Looks like I will go for VSD3.
> Now need to check from where I need to get them



Vsonic Vsd3 Red-blue - Buy Online @ Rs.3540/- | Snapdeal


----------



## sandynator (Mar 29, 2015)

Before taking final decision do check a comparison  of ostry kc06, vsonic vsd3 & havi b3 pro 1 by joker 

Review: VSonic VSD3S, Ostry KC06 & Havi B3 Pro I


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 29, 2015)

Vsonic Gr07 Bass Edition - Buy Online @ Rs.7778/- | Snapdeal
Seriously thinking about above but not sure about Snapdeal


----------



## $hadow (Mar 30, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> Vsonic Gr07 Bass Edition - Buy Online @ Rs.7778/- | Snapdeal
> Seriously thinking about above but not sure about Snapdeal



You know what if seller is your concern you can buy from it. My friend bought 2 products and both came in un damaged but the packing was a bit on the lower side.


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 30, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> Vsonic Gr07 Bass Edition - Buy Online @ Rs.7778/- | Snapdeal
> Seriously thinking about above but not sure about Snapdeal





$hadow said:


> You know what if seller is your concern you can buy from it. My friend bought 2 products and both came in un damaged but the packing was a bit on the lower side.



I'm quite worried with issues later on with these earphones. I had to literally dump my brainwavz M1 which now costs Rs 4k.

- - - Updated - - -



ajayritik said:


> Vsonic Gr07 Bass Edition - Buy Online @ Rs.7778/- | Snapdeal
> Seriously thinking about above but not sure about Snapdeal



I'm seriously considering this option but I see that it is listed 1t $ 163 in one of the sites then how can snapdeal offer for lesser price.
Hope it's not fishy.
Anyways this is my preference order
GR07 bass Edition>>VSD3S>> Ostry KC06


----------



## sandynator (Mar 30, 2015)

All vsonic iems on snapdeal are sold by hifinage, who are the sole importers & provide 1 year official warranty in India.

BTW the price of $163 is singapore dollar & its conversion is US $130


----------



## $hadow (Mar 31, 2015)

Do not give it a second thought if you had made up your mind on this. Just go ahead and buy it. And thanks to sandynator you has no warranty issue as well.


----------



## sandynator (Mar 31, 2015)

You will not regret buying GR07 so get it..

In fact I'm in dual mind to go for *GR07 classic* or *ATH M50X* in offer below 8k


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 1, 2015)

sandynator said:


> You will not regret buying GR07 so get it..
> 
> In fact I'm in dual mind to go for *GR07 classic* or *ATH M50X* in offer below 8k



I'm some how not too happy with the built for GR07 hence worried if I should go for it. 
With a kid around we never know.

- - - Updated - - -

Any online coupons for Snapdeal which I can use for this purchase?

- - - Updated - - -

Thanks guys to all of you.
Ordered this yesterday
Vsonic Gr07 Bass Edition - Buy Online @ Rs.7778/- | Snapdeal


----------



## $hadow (Apr 1, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> I'm some how not too happy with the built for GR07 hence worried if I should go for it.
> With a kid around we never know.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...



Congo bro. Now I am waiting for the review.


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 1, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Congo bro. Now I am waiting for the review.



Well this is actually a gift to family member. 
Also I'm not an audiophile so in case I review it also don't expect too many technical terms.


----------



## $hadow (Apr 1, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> Well this is actually a gift to family member.
> Also I'm not an audiophile so in case I review it also don't expect too many technical terms.



Than i can ask only for unvboxing and in hand feel.


----------



## bibinjohn (Apr 20, 2015)

you should check out Havi B3 Pro I. it is not a basshead IEM but the sound stage of the headphone is very very good.


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 21, 2015)

bibinjohn said:


> you should check out Havi B3 Pro I. it is not a basshead IEM but the sound stage of the headphone is very very good.



Thanks anyways!


----------



## $hadow (Apr 21, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> Thanks anyways!



Decided on what are you going to buy?


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 21, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Decided on what are you going to buy?



Bhai I already told you that I bought Gr007 Edition and you in the previous post suggested me to share my views.


----------



## $hadow (Apr 21, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> Bhai I already told you that I bought Gr007 Edition and you in the previous post suggested me to share my views.



OOPS sliped my mind


----------

